# How it all began, rare Wright flyer footage, 1909



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2009)

> This flight demonstration of American aviation pioneer Wilbur Wright was of a special historic nature: it involved images from the first camera aboard a plane! The two-seater plane with Wilbur Wright at the helm did a lap before an audience of photographers, army men and noteworthy moustached men and just avoided the cameraman on the ground. Then the plane started up again, followed a launching pad and took off: the camera was fixed for the first time on the ground that gave way…and the emotion was there, so great you could almost touch it! The image was as unstable as the cabin of the plane flying at low altitude, flying over the countryside and gradually approaching a town.



From such humble beginnings to where we are today, a little over 100 years later is truly amazing. Enjoy this little clip. Make sure to watch the second half with a camera mounted on the airplane!
Wilbur Wright und seine Flugmaschine - 1909 - Europa Film Treasures


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2009)

Brilliant!! Never knew they had a slip indicator on their horizontal ruder.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 13, 2009)

Its must have been amazing to experience something like that.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2009)

Very interesting video, remarkable piece of history.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 13, 2009)

incredible footage!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Trebor (Apr 13, 2009)

wow, the quality of the footage is amazing even for its time! absolutely remarkable piece of footage, beautiful find!


----------



## davparlr (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW! I have never seen that. I think I have seen clips, but nothing to that quality. You really get the feeling of the event.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2009)

I get a lot of things forwarded to me from other people. Sometimes a gem like that one shows up that I have to send along. I thought it was really cool, and figured you guys would too.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 13, 2009)

Seen some old film over the years, but never anything close to to this! 8) 

Incredible Eric!

TO


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, pretty neat! Hard to imagine what it must have felt like to be one of the first people to fly a plane.


----------

